# Aluminum Tube



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Where can I get aluminum tube small enough for HO scale exhaust pipes? I have seen it mentioned here a few times but do not know what industry this is normally used in. Any help would be appreciated. It will be an improvement over the coffee stirrer straws I have tried in the past!!

Old Blue


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

micromark.com has lots of good tools and materials at reasonable prices.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*K&S Engineering http://ksmetals.com/*

* At Hobby Lobby.

__________________


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

You're local hobby shop should have a small rack with different sizes of tubing.[That's just a judgement from my local hobby shop].
>Tom<


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Most Ace hardware stores have a tubing section. You might get lucky there as well.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Hobby lobby has it too !/16th ID is the size you want . It's 3/32nds OD.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://store.spruebrothers.com/albion-alloys-c525.aspx

Micro sizes!!!! Looks like they have a better assortment than KS.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Old blue. Mark Twain hobby has it their In St.louis. fcb


----------

